# Asend angler 12t? is it crap?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw it as Bass Pro for 479.99. Looks good, but seems very cheap in comparison to WS or OK. Professional thoughts?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

While looking for my son and wifes yaks I looked at these pretty hard. I heard a lot of pros and cons out of them, but it seemed all the pros came from people that had only ever used that yak and never anything else. I ended up getting both of theirs off of craigslist at better prices than that, and both are much better yaks. 1 was a hobie outback mirage suv, and the other was a manta ray 14 and yes both were less than 479. If you watch craigslist you will be able to find some really good deals. If you dont mind traveling some watch the craigslist in raleigh, there are usually some really good deals around there, but I found both of thiers fairly local.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep would do exactly as Tac posted above. This time of year used yaks go fast so you'll really have to stay on top of cl to get one but you can get a well outfitted yak for the price of a non-name brand new.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

Somewhere in here there was a whole topic about the Asend kayaks. A couple of people got them and they were really happy with them for a few trips but they began to notice the hull was warping. One guy said he stored his inside and while he had it on his roof racks heading for a paddle on a hot day, his hull warped where the yak was sitting on the roof racks. He said it was very cheap plastic. There's been a few owners who have commented on the cheap plastic. One person said the guy at bass pro told him that the plastic had been upgraded and there would be no more warping... it still warped. So I guess what I'm saying is you get what you pay for. Its like whats already been said, look on c/l and a good deal will pop up.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*They are not Crap*

They are pretty well made, but they are wet rides and their seats are not the best.. For the money I would look for used on craigslist.. Lots of Deals outt here.. 

JAM


----------



## spoonerlab (Feb 7, 2009)

I like it the, only time I have had a problem is in rough water which really sucks because there is no drainage in the seat area and its almost impossible to get it down to the lower scupper holes, the other day I was in an inch of water after trying to launch in rough surf. Other than that it is a very good boat.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

I have no idea, don't shoot the messenger. I was only relayin the info I was told.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

My neighbor got one of these last year. He keeps it in the garage. So far no problems. This is his first yak so he didn't want to spend too much. The plastic looks thin. The rod holders are too far from the seat. Probably okay for piddling around the river but nothing hard core.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

spydermn said:


> Saw it as Bass Pro for 479.99. Looks good, but seems very cheap in comparison to WS or OK. Professional thoughts?


They are definitely inferior to the WS and OK. The plastic is very cheap and cannot withstand heat what so ever. It will warp like an old banana peel when it gets hot. I've even seen them warp from storage in an air-condtioned building. They literally melted around the supports they were stored on. They did beef up the hull; however, I think all that really did was make a heavier piece of crap. My advice would be to go with a well taken care of used boat. I reccommend OK Prowlers if you can find one: fast, stable, and no comparison in the surf. I have three now


----------

